# all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ???



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey guys ..
i am looking to change my front 2 tires which are not really worn out (still 6/32) but badly cracked ... they are BFgoodrich T/A traction (feb 2005) ...i ll post a picture later ....
so i have a budget of 70 - 80 $ for 205/55/16 ....
in this range of price i have selected on tirerack.com :
- Sumitomo HTR+ (Ultra High Performance All-Season)
- Fuzion HRi or VRi (High Performance All-Season)
- Kumho Ecsta ASX (Ultra High Performance All-Season)
- Kumho Solus KH16 (Grand Touring All-Season)
(i missed few weeks back i supersale for the BFGoodrich g-Force Super Sport A/S H&V (High Performance All-Season) at 65 $ !!!)
i know that the Kumho Solus KH16 or fuzion have a very good reviews , a little bit less good for the Kumho Ecsta ASX ...but after i dont know at all the sumitomo ....
what are your experiences guys ??? any ideas which one is the best for the buck ?
thanks 
seb


----------



## StylinVR6 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (sebich1)*

IMO stay away from the Kumho asx. I would get the kh16.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (sebich1)*

skip Starbucks for a week and spend the extra $9 per tire to get the Continental ExtremeContact DWS


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (pturner67)*

i am not a fan of starbuck ... i have an espresso machine at work with lavazza coffee...LOL...








i dont want to put too much money on the tires because i ll leave the US in 10 months and of course sell the car ... but still i dont want to put crappy tires like the goodyear RS-A....so that s why i heard pretty good reviews from the kumho HK 16...and i was wondering ...
thanks for the answers .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XDrewX (Jul 29, 2001)

I have the Kumho Solus KH16 on a pontiac, and they are crappy in the rain. Tires are brand new and they hydroplane badly.
I had the Continental ExtremeContact DWS, on the same car, and they are a good all-season tire, VERY good in the rain.
Bummer about the T/A's. Now you have me wondering, because, I was just about to purchase 4 for my wifes VW.


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (XDrewX)*

one mechanic told me that the problem of the bfgoodrichs are the quality of the rubber that they are using for the T/As .after 5-6 years they start to crack ...mines are from 11 weeks of 2005 and it s true that they are badly cracked ....that s why i want to change them before winter ...
he showed me also another set of T/A of 2004 and they were like mines !!!
i dont know ...if you are driving a lot , you could worn them before the cracks appear


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (XDrewX)*

bump
any other opinions ?????


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (sebich1)*

I currently run the Kumho AST onmy beetle... They are great tires for the money. I am actually thinking of buying another set for a set of 17's I want to run for H2O. You can get a full set off eBay for 376.00 free shipping. Find a good tire shop and get them installed for about 100 bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (sebich1)*

The Solus is the closest match to the BFG's ,


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? ([email protected])*

thanks Doc !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? ([email protected])*

i just ordered at tirerack my tires ....i have chosen with the help of Doc:
2 kumho solus KH16 ....
thanks Doc !!


----------



## 5aprilc (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (sebich1)*

I have the Fuzions VR1 tires and I find that they hydroplan badly in the rain, so I would probably stay away from them.


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (5aprilc)*

after installing , my 2 new tires Kumho KH16 , my car is pulling left !!!
WTF >>>>??


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (sebich1)*

Did you get an allignment after the new tire?
You can switch the sides that the wheels are on and see if it pulls right. If it does, then it may be a tire problem.


----------



## sebich1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: all season tires for Jetta VR6... Kumho, Sumitomo, fuzion ... ??? (JDriver1.8t)*

i did an alignment few month back when i changed my control arms ...and the values were good ....








yes i was planning to switch the front tires tomorrow ..if it s pulling right after that , i will have to see how the manufacturer/tirerack warranty is(are) working ...


















_Modified by sebich1 at 2:13 PM 9-29-2009_


----------

